
Show HN: Dataset – How America Gets Injured - glaugh
https://www.statwing.com/demos/injuries#workspaces/118819
======
glaugh
OP (and Statwing cofounder) here. Questions and feedback welcome, both on the
dataset and the tool.

Hat tip to Jeremy Singer-Vine and his "Data Is Plural" weekly newsletter of
public datasets[1] for pointing out the existence of this dataset (which we
transformed pretty significantly to make easier to work with).

[1] [http://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural/archive](http://tinyletter.com/data-
is-plural/archive)

